# Where are all gay opening parties of ROTK??



## Madonna Baggins (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi, this one really schocks me...

In my class alone there are 15 gays including me and we´re all CRAZY about everything that has to do with LOTR...Even tented six weeks before the release of the tickets(I don´t really care if I´m gonna see it on tuesday, wednesday or thursday)

Anyway where are all the Gay opening parties??..It can´t be for just celebs.
WHERE`S OUR PRIDE?? I dont´expect that all 35 million american moviegoers are gay but atleast five mil or so, so where´s the party?

Anyone seen one?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 15, 2003)

15 gays in one class? Wow talk about a coincidence..  And there aren't any in my class, there are probably under ten in our whole school; the biggest high school in Finland.. Really odd. 
Hm but can't say I've seen any such parties or things to do with the movies.. A party's a party, right?


----------



## Parrot (Dec 15, 2003)

Why do gays need exclusive parties? 
Why the urge to discriminate? 
Where are all the hetero opening parties?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 15, 2003)

There are a few gays in my school that I know, and a lot of bisexuals too (mostly girls though). There really isn't a problem about being open about it, which I find is different compared to other places.

Anyhow, as Parrot said, why does it have to be a gay-only party? Food is food. Music is music. Fun is fun...

There really haven't been many opening parties, probably because people have sort of lost interest. Once the word gets out about the movie, I think it'll be big...


----------



## Madonna Baggins (Dec 15, 2003)

Lost interest? How wierd....Myself...I´m like reading onering.net several times a day...Last I read that the original cut of ROTK was 6 hours!!!

If people share the same interests and sexuality: attraction to the same gender, and LOTR, isn´t it a great opportunity for us to catch two balls in the same net =)
It´s kind of difficult to go to a regular place or bar and ask everyone you´re interested in if they´re gay or not.
After all, what we believe now is that bisexuals and homosexuals are a miniority, so that´s another reason for it.

LOL @ Lantarion =) Just because no one may have logos all over their clothes in your school saying ’I love Tolkien’, doesn´t mean that nobody reads his books, see what I mean.
This is a usual mistake. Many hetersoxuals seem to believe that there are far less people of different sexualities than themselves, just because they don´t know one, or even very, very unusual don´t know anyone in your school, at your work etc.

A proved fact is that we know for sure that in all cultures, societies and parts of the world there are atleast five procent homosexuals, and that number does not encount bisexuals and transexuals.
That means that there are a large number of people, possibly someone in every family who isn´t straight.
If you don´t know anyone…boy…that means somehow many people are afraid of telling you their true feelings, strange anyway.
It´s not unknown than the feeling of hunger, and no one is telling you –you can´t be hungry!? And no one can force you to eat something you don´t think tastes good?
I think it´s very personal how independent, strong and proud you feel, so it must take it´s time to put the dress on and come out of the closet =)
A tip, -Don´t presume anyones sexuality…
Hmmmm...how come it seems like girls are more often out the closet than boys really?


----------



## Parrot (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Madonna Baggins _
> *A proved fact is that we know for sure that in all cultures, societies and parts of the world there are atleast five procent homosexuals, and that number does not encount bisexuals and transexuals.
> *


Link?

Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Thorondor (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Madonna Baggins _
> *A tip, -Don´t presume anyones sexuality…
> Hmmmm...how come it seems like girls are more often out the closet than boys really? *



Good tip...

The second question is easy enough to answer. Its all about culture and social stigma. To say its easier for a girl to come out, experiment, whatever is most likely because society(in general) doesn't place that much stigma on a girl as a guy. If a girl is interested in other girls, she's curious. If a guy is in the situation, he's a whole lotta name I'm not going to say here. 

Most western cultures are extremely masculine in nature, and being gay goes against the relatively conservative agenda of society. If you don't fit the mold, the gatekeeper won't let you into the collective society. and for most other parts of the world, individual freedoms aren't a luxury as they are here, so there are a lot more important things to worry about, like the more basic needs of food, shelter, etc. Especially if you don't know what kind of government will be in control next year. Don't get me wrong, I think that all freedoms are important, but its all relative. With that said, I think its hard to get an acturate number either way.


As for the subject, I never even thought about the idea. It seems a bit selective, I don't know. As for parties in general, I had no plans on doing anything at all. I might try to talk a friend that works in the theater to get me in, but I'm not that excited to see it that night.


----------



## Niniel (Dec 15, 2003)

With gays I know it's just the opposite; I know some guys who are gay but no girls at all. Being a lesbian is over here a bit more of a taboo than being gay (if there are any sexual taboos left here, cause there really aren't). BTW if there are 15 gay people in your class, isn't that a lot more than 5 %?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Dec 16, 2003)

Shouldn't this be moved to like stuff and bother or something? I don't see what it has to do with RotK, morelike this is a discussion about the minorities who love the books/movies.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 16, 2003)

You know, the Ol' Gaffer is right, or at least mostly right.

So if everyone will take their seats and fasten their lap belts. 

It's time for Big Gay Al's Big Gay Boat Ride to set sail for the Land of Related Topics.



Toot toot


RD


----------



## Madonna Baggins (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Parrot _
> *Link?
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with it.  *



I´m sorry, I don´t have a link. I read it in several swedish newspapers. You can believe whatever you want to believe. 



> The second question is easy enough to answer. Its all about culture and social stigma. To say its easier for a girl to come out, experiment, whatever is most likely because society(in general) doesn't place that much stigma on a girl as a guy. If a girl is interested in other girls, she's curious. If a guy is in the situation, he's a whole lotta name I'm not going to say here.



I agree! Though I feel extremely blessed and proud to be living in a country like Sweden, were it´s a crime to discriminate or treat someone unfairly because of his or her sexuality.
We are also aloud to adopt children. yes! And very soon we will be able to get married.

The land of freedom and opportunities...hmm now where have I heard that sentence before?  

In fact, everyone including myself only loose on discriminate or mistreat other people. As a human and as a taxpayer.
If a little child bullies another child, than that child doesn´t really think of the economic consequences. Because he is a taxpayer and will be paying this other childs shrinks, costs for hospital, medicine, doctors and his deceases because that bullied child wont feel as good as he or she could have felth. And when that bullied child grows up he or she wont be as effective in different parts of life e.g. work, as he/she could have been.
See where this is going...? So I will take MY responsibility and rather be rich than poor(in many aspects)


----------

